# 3/4 vs full windage tray



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

For my 67 Goat, whats the implications of using the 3/4 tray vs the full one?
thanks as always
TC


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

For your '67, the correct one is the full length one. All '67 GTO's had this. The full length is for better performance and keeps more horsepower robbing oil splash off the crank.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Th full length tray dosn't look like it has a place for the oil tube on top as does the 3/4 tray.
New Milodon Windage Tray Pontiac V8 ALL - eBay (item 280436661375 end time Jan-03-11 22:45:48 PST)
thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

PICTURE MAY NOT REPRESENT ACTUAL PART

(picture is manufactured by the same manufacturer as item listed, for quality assesment purposes only, The item you are bidding on is for the item stated in title and description)

fine print....i would call them and make sure, they (milodon) have done pontiac stuff for a long time i am betting its the right pan but you need to ask if you need to buy tube separate and verify its the two piece tube


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's why I LOVE factory parts. They actually FIT, and they work with no issues. Topkat, just how basket-cased was your car when you got it...was it totally disassembled? It sounds like your putting together a huge jigsaw puzzle....tough to do when someone else took it all apart!!!


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

That's exactly what I got Gee
My wifes departed dad had the motor out of the car with only pistons and a crank in the motor.the front end of the car was/is in piles of metal.
there was no valley pan or windage tray among the debris.
We paid a final visit to its grave sight and I found about everything except the harmonic balancer.
It's a challange that's for sure.
You and many others here have helped me beyond measure.
I'll get it lol
Happy New Year and thanks to all!!!
arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Topkat said:


> For my 67 Goat, whats the implications of using the 3/4 tray vs the full one?
> thanks as always
> TC


the 3/4 is fine. there is no measurable difference in performance.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Topkat said:


> Th full length tray dosn't look like it has a place for the oil tube on top as does the 3/4 tray.
> New Milodon Windage Tray Pontiac V8 ALL - eBay (item 280436661375 end time Jan-03-11 22:45:48 PST)
> thanks


I'm running the Milodon tray in my car only because I have to --- since I put in a stroker crank the factory tray wouldn't fit. If you can run the factory tray,* DO IT *- regardless of whether it's full length or 3/4 length. To install that Milodon tray you have to use their main stud kit on the #2 and #4 main caps, you'll have to use the factory Pontiac "without windage tray" lower dipstick tube that has a bracket on it to mount to the center main bearing cap, and if your center main bearing cap doesn't already have bolt holes (and it probably won't in a motor that had a factory tray) then you'll either have to replace the cap with one that does (and have your block align honed to properly fit the new cap) or you'll have to drill and tap the #3 main cap yourself.

Here are a few photos of what I had to do to get mine to fit (I also had to modify the tray quite a bit to get it to clear the crank).


























Bear


----------

